# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Проблемма с Adobe.Dreamweaver.CS3

## Hepster7

Суть в крации  - Эта же программа ,эта же версия винды работала на чистом интеловском пне - сейчас АМД двух ядерник ,таже операционка-хр сервис пак 2 - и не устанавливается  !!!!!!!!!!!!!-Помогите  -Ведь этого не может быть!

----------


## _0_

xp 64x sp2 ставить пробовал ?

----------


## Madmaxik

> Суть в крации  - Эта же программа ,эта же версия винды работала на чистом интеловском пне - сейчас АМД двух ядерник ,таже операционка-хр сервис пак 2 - и не устанавливается  !!!!!!!!!!!!!-Помогите  -Ведь этого не может быть!


На коком моменте процесс установки не идет? Опиши конфигурацию железа!

----------

